# 20" Faltreifen



## tedeschino (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es für 20" Felgen Faltreifen?
Ich suche für das Bike von meinem Sohn richtig leichte Reifen (unter 350 Gramm), die aber mindestens 1,75 Breite haben.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## baby-biker max (1. Oktober 2007)

unter 350gr wirste nix finden  ich würde die KHE Premium Folding Mac 2 Dirt Tire
empfehlen wiegen 368 gr.!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raddon (1. Oktober 2007)

Papis Geldbeutel wird sich freuen.


----------



## paule_p2 (1. Oktober 2007)

für deine sohn wirds auch die park variante tun


KHE Premium Folding Mac 1.5 Tire

- Gewicht: 300g Park/Flat Version







29,95


----------



## Bernie123456789 (1. Oktober 2007)

meint ihr man kann den premium park für dirt vorne und hinten fahrn oder sollte ich lieber nur hinten den park und vorne den premium dirt


----------



## *Souly* (1. Oktober 2007)

die khe reifen kosten nicht mehr lange 29.95â¬. bald 34.95â¬


----------



## Son (2. Oktober 2007)

echt? da muss ich demnächst zuschlagen!


----------



## RISE (2. Oktober 2007)

Federal und Maxxis haben auf der Interbike auch Faltreifen vorgestellt. Ich glauh zwar nicht, dass die so leicht sind wie die KHE, aber evtl. sind sie einen Versuch wert. Grade wenn Federal den Traction Reifen als Faltversion rausbringt, darf man gespannt sein, denn die normale Version ist mMn top.


----------



## baby-biker max (2. Oktober 2007)

Die sind aber doch noch nicht aufm markt min jung^^ !


----------



## alöx (2. Oktober 2007)

Das ist so üblich wenn was "vorgestellt" wird. 

Was will er denn fahren der Sohn?


----------



## tedeschino (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

tja, was will er fahren?

Ich führe ihn langsam an das Mountainbiken ran und er bekommt zu Weihnachten ein Cube Kids Team 200 Mountainbike.
Er ist 5,5 Jahre alt und nimt seit 2 Jahren an Kinder Mountainbike Rennen teil.
Die Fahrräder sind aber für einen so kleinen Knirps viel zu schwer, deshalb habe ich das gebrauchte Fahrrad komplett zerlegt und baue das Rad leicht auf.
Ich befürchte, daß er sonst ganz schnell die Lust verliert.
Mit den Reifen kann man das meiste Gewicht sparen.
Das Profil soll nicht grobstollig sein.
Im Auge habe ich die Maxxis Holly Roller in der Größe 1,75.
Freue mich aber über jeden besseren Vorschlag



alöx schrieb:


> Das ist so üblich wenn was "vorgestellt" wird.
> 
> Was will er denn fahren der Sohn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WaldChiller (4. Oktober 2007)

Lass ihn blos kein schwules MTB fahren geb ihm ein BMX zum trixxen das macht happy


----------



## Pilatus (4. Oktober 2007)

Gibt es nicht auch den TableTop von Schwalbe in 20" und faltbar?


----------



## tedeschino (7. Oktober 2007)

die KHE Reifen sind sehr interessant, aber leider nur im Streetbereich leicht.
Ich suche Profilreifen wie der Holly Roller von Maxxis aber unter 350 Gramm und mind. 1,7" Breite


----------



## MasterOfBMX (7. Oktober 2007)

in die khe mäntel muss man mit mindest 7 bar fahren 
gibt auch khe dirt mac2


----------



## Vollblutbiker (7. Oktober 2007)

Schau doch einfach mal im BMX-Race bereich, da gibts garantiert was in der richtung z.B. Intense, die gibts in sämtlichen varianten


----------



## alöx (7. Oktober 2007)

Der einzige Reifen aus dem BMX Bereich wäre da tatsächlich der 
 KHE Premium  MAC2 DIRT
  20 x 2,10" (55 mm) size, MAX 8  bar / 120 PSI 
  Weight: 366 g

Allerdings halt nicht unter 350g. Bei Mindestens 1.7" kann ich mich Vollblutbiker aber nur anschließen - Race dürfte da ehern was haben.

Schwalbe Moe Joe wiegt 410g bei 1.85" ... also ich denk das wird recht schwer Gewichtsmäßig.

Was hat das Rad denn sonst für Teile dran? Ich denk da lässt sich mehr holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swirrl (9. Oktober 2007)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> in die khe mäntel muss man mit mindest 7 bar fahren
> gibt auch khe dirt mac2



alter schwede, langt es nicht das du im forum spamst. ich fahr den khe mit schätzungsweise 4 bar


----------



## WaldChiller (10. Oktober 2007)

7 BAR Handgelenke adeee
Hab gehört der Reifen soll net viel aushalten im Bezug auf kaputte Schläuche und so der is einfach zu dünn.


----------



## alöx (10. Oktober 2007)

swirrl schrieb:


> alter schwede, langt es nicht das du im forum spamst. ich fahr den khe mit schätzungsweise 4 bar



4bar sind meines Erachtens nach zu wenig für den Reifen. Aber wenn du zurecht kommst ist das okay.



WaldChiller schrieb:


> 7 BAR Handgelenke adeee
> Hab gehört der Reifen soll net viel aushalten im Bezug auf kaputte Schläuche und so der is einfach zu dünn.



Dani fuhr den Mac Street mit den KHE Twiggy Schläuchen eine Zeit lang mit ich auch 6 oder 7 bar. Das geht schon gut klar wenn man tatsächlich nur Rampen und so Zeug fährt. Grinds mag der Reifen garnicht, ebenso wie wenig Druck bei dem sich die Seitenwand immer ordentlich stauchen kann. 

Super leicht halt aber tatsächlich irgendwie nur für Schönfahrer die Reifen. Leider. Vom Fahrgefühl ist es ein 1A Reifen und die 6 - 7 Bar sind auch nicht wirklich so merkbar anders als meine 4 - 5 am MTB. Also ich find es recht angenehm fahrbar.


----------

